# Daiquiri's GSD - Breeders NJ, PA?



## Jmoran7774 (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard or purchased a pup from Daiquiri's German Shepherds?? We're looking to possibly get a dog from them

My wife and I are looking for a long coat GSP in NJ,PA area. We have a 10 month old baby girl that we'd like to raise a pup with.

Any suggestions of other breeders of long hair GSD's?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Best if you read up on ---> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

and more specifically ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html that way the better breeders will know you know what you are in for.

Be aware, the time and effort needed to train, socialize and raise a GSD puppy is pretty much exactly the same as if you had another human baby added to the mix right now. So make sure your wife and you would be able to work that in right now. I figure you've got your hands full with a 10 month old and to add more poo/pee/and a puppy who WILL put anything and everything in their mouth (including the baby and the baby toys) as a bit of a challenge.

But if you both currently have alot of free time, have raised puppies before, have a great trainer lined up and the crate ready to be setup in your bedroom for the next few months, then you have a good start. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a pup from Julie and he is the best dog I've ever owned-the sire was Curtis who is still producing pups. I've had GSD all my life and have had some fabulous dogs but Crockett is the best.


----------

